# Australian Shareholders Association



## nioka (15 June 2011)

Recently I was part of a group that actively objected to the sale of the Crown deposit by Lynas to Forge that would have seen a transfer of a valuable asset for a pittance payment. This involved conflict of interest, shady tactics and a complicant board. We were successful and that succees was due to receiving much assistance from the ASA. Their actions were worth millions to shareholders. At the time on the LYC threads I asked that shareholders consider joining ASA. The response has been disappointing with them receiving few applications for membership recently.

Every small shareholder should, in their own interest, be a member. We are small shareholders that are often scammed, beaten by shady trading and directors that give their shareholders the mushroom treatment and treated as a nuisance by some board members. With ASA we can have a united voice. I have found that voice effective. That voice speaks for all shareholders. To be effective that voice needs financial members. If you are not a member you are not paying your way in the investment game.

Think about it.:


----------



## IrishDigger (27 June 2011)

I am not a member but where possible I always nominate them as my proxy at AGM's


----------

